# Leaf Pattern Counterpane 'in progress'



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Having received a few requests for this pattern, here it is again and updated. After finishing 8 of these triangles, I think I've ironed out any of the bugs. I've provided stitch-counts at the end of the patterned rows. *All* 'back side' rows are one stitch more than the previous row.

On page 8 of the download, there is a photo of the initial four triangles temporarily stitched together.

Your choice of two formats, PDF or Word 97-2003.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern, and for putting it in a WORD download also.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your hard work!!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely blanket square! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you. I did not catch the increase on the back side row! I have now started a completely different 4-leaf square that starts in the middle and is knit in the round. I will report on that as it goes along and also, for the last time, try this new version of this pattern. I still intend eventually to do the more complicated leaf pattern (which I have photos of and for which I mislaid the pattern) as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW - what a thorough pattern and so helpful. Love the plan for your finished project. I'm a sucker for a little black in everything. It will be smashing. THANKS


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank you so much for your hard work!!


Yes thank you so VERY much for all of your hard work!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the thanks. I had to 'upgrade' it anyway, just to keep myself on track. Once done, I may as well share it, no? 

I've become obsessed with churning out these triangles, and I want to share my obsession!!


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, thank you so much. I have wanted this pattern for a long time. I am going to start it now. I always knit little pieces while it is hot and stitch them together when it gets cooler. Thanks again. Lacey


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Jessica Jean, I join the chorus of thank yous,how sweet of you to do this for us that need clear patterns,that would be me Lol. I am going To make the baby version soon,so this will really help! Now I'll get to bed......


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, Thank you very much for sharing your hard work with us. Your generosity and good sense is always very much appreciated.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean for sharing....you're a star! 
Hugs, Joy


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time an effort to work this pattern and share it with us. I've been tempted to try it myself and maybe now I'll have the courage. I'm just finishing up a EZ Baby Surprise Jacket because of the support and encouragement of others on this forum. What a lovely group of friends. Thanks again for all you do for the rest of us.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean, have just started on a rug phase. When I finish the cot rug I am doing will start on this beautiful one.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Having received a few requests for this pattern, here it is again and updated. After finishing 8 of these triangles, I think I've ironed out any of the bugs. I've provided stitch-counts at the end of the patterned rows. *All* 'back side' rows are one stitch more than the previous row.
> 
> On page 8 of the download, there is a photo of the initial four triangles temporarily stitched together.
> 
> Your choice of two formats, PDF or Word 97-2003.


Thank you so much, you are a valuable contributor to KP. :lol:


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Jessica Jean! This is just beautiful and I probably will be pming you when I get stuck!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, that was so generous of you! Thank you so much.


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean for sharing - you're the best


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, that was so kind of you! Thank you so much, and God Bless.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some nice work in that pattern. Thanks for sharing it. Can see how much time you put into getting the pattern together for the group.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm awestruck by your hard work and generosity in sharing this, Jessica-Jean!! I feel like I'm stealing, but extremely grateful to you!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Having received a few requests for this pattern, here it is again and updated. After finishing 8 of these triangles, I think I've ironed out any of the bugs. I've provided stitch-counts at the end of the patterned rows. *All* 'back side' rows are one stitch more than the previous row.
> 
> On page 8 of the download, there is a photo of the initial four triangles temporarily stitched together.
> 
> Your choice of two formats, PDF or Word 97-2003.


Thank you for the pattern. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you so much! That is lovely!!


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Jessica Jean, I see a lot of lovely things on this site and am always amazed, but you truly have me in awe. You are so creative and always so willing to help. Your advice is always on target and right to the point. This "blanket" and your directions are truly a thing of beauty. I've downloaded the pattern, not because I think I will ever make it, but because it is an inspiration to me. An inspiration to keep on trying and some day I may come close to your level of work. Thank you so much for sharing so much of yourself. Lady L.


----------



## Broomie (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern - it's beautiful. June


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

What a sweatheart you are for doing all of that computer work. You made it so easy for the rest of us. Thank you.


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

My dear you are an amazing talent. There is no way I could design something like that. I can only follow all the hard work someone like you has accomplished. Thank you so much for sharing your hard work and talent with us. Have a great day!


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for your hard work and generosity in sharing this pattern.We all value greatly your many contributions.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern! I'd been searching for something like it! You made my day!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Having received a few requests for this pattern, here it is again and updated.
> 
> Your choice of two formats, PDF or Word 97-2003.


Thank you, Jessica-Jean! I have started a leaf counterpane baby blanket for neice's baby due in Jan. With 5 quarter-squares done, it's not quite looking like (or acting like) I had hoped. Will try your pattern -- thanks again!


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Chava said:


> Thank you. I did not catch the increase on the back side row! I have now started a completely different 4-leaf square that starts in the middle and is knit in the round. I will report on that as it goes along and also, for the last time, try this new version of this pattern. I still intend eventually to do the more complicated leaf pattern (which I have photos of and for which I mislaid the pattern) as well.


I am working the same pattern from the center out, for me it is much better than sewing all those triangles together, I am not good at that. I love the way the squares are coming out,
:roll:


----------



## nm lynn (Jul 8, 2011)

My grandaughter is getting married next summer. If I start now I might have this done by the time the first baby comes five or six years from now! It's so gorgous I'm tempted to try it although this looks like it's well above my level. 
Lynn in NM


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean...as always you are so helpful..

Camilla



Jessica-Jean said:


> Having received a few requests for this pattern, here it is again and updated. After finishing 8 of these triangles, I think I've ironed out any of the bugs. I've provided stitch-counts at the end of the patterned rows. *All* 'back side' rows are one stitch more than the previous row.
> 
> On page 8 of the download, there is a photo of the initial four triangles temporarily stitched together.
> 
> Your choice of two formats, PDF or Word 97-2003.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Lynn...
A very older ..much wiser knitter, writer, inspiration of mine Elizabeth Zimmerman..teaches us to be a fearless knitter...Challenge yourself...There are so many here that can help if you get stuck..

Good Luck..
YOU CAN DO IT!

Hugs,

Camilla



nm lynn said:


> My grandaughter is getting married next summer. If I start now I might have this done by the time the first baby comes five or six years from now! It's so gorgous I'm tempted to try it although this looks like it's well above my level.
> Lynn in NM


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

a) I am _not_ responsible for designing or writing the original pattern. If you look at the topic under Leaf Blanket Finished at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9709-1.html , you will see that all I did was type it from a photograph of the printed pattern into Word.

b) I had considered working it in the round; it would be easy enough to do, BUT my aim was to work on relatively small projects while the weather was so damnably HOT. Besides, I don't have enough of any one colour to work more than a few squares in a single colour. It would probably look just fine if worked in the round and with concentric bands of different colours; I didn't choose to do that. If you hate sewing up as much as I do, then use a crochet hook and slip stitch through those handy loops on the edges. Nothing simpler!

c) *For the faint of heart:* If you can do a knit stitch, a purl stitch, a yarn-over (yarn-forward in this pattern), a slip-slip-knit, and a knit-2-together - then there is nothing to prevent you from following this pattern successfully. You also need to be able to count. Try it! It does NOT require decades of experience.
In my last version of the written pattern, the patterned lines in RED separate the different pattern areas with a few rows of plain garter stitch. Think of it in sections. 
Leaf Section -  
 first garter stitch divider - 
 first Eyelet Section - 
second garter stitch divider - 
first Diamonds Section - 
third garter stitch divider - 
second Eyelet Section - 
fourth garter stitch divider - 
 second Diamonds Section - 
fifth garter stitch divider -
third Eyelet Section -
sixth garter stitch divider - 
fourth Eyelet section - 
seventh garter stitch divider and cast-off.

And _that_ is for the larger (shawl) squares, which have a total of one hundred rows, counting from just before row 1 to and including the cast-off. The smaller (cot/crib) squares end at row 54 plus the final garter stitch section & bind-off, for a total of only sixty rows.

*Be adventurous! Knit it in crochet cotton! In chunky, super bulky! It ain't hard.*


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,
Thank you so much for this...I think I can do this!! Can't wait to get at it!
Johnna


----------



## SusanWoods48 (Jul 3, 2011)

That's beautiful. I've got to try it. Thanks for your stitch counts - that will make it easier. I generally don't like sewing together, but these will be worth it.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

thanks so much Jessica. i love this pattern. it looks so elegant and difficult beside beautiful.


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

I have always loved the leaf pattern and started one for a baby years ago. With this pattern written out so well, I may just start one for myself. Thank you so much. You are a great contributor.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

kreweel said:


> Chava said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I did not catch the increase on the back side row! I have now started a completely different 4-leaf square that starts in the middle and is knit in the round. I will report on that as it goes along and also, for the last time, try this new version of this pattern. I still intend eventually to do the more complicated leaf pattern (which I have photos of and for which I mislaid the pattern) as well.
> ...


Here is the link for the square in the round: http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Quilt_%28Square_Counterpane_with_Leaves%29


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kreweel said:


> I am working the same pattern from the center out, for me it is much better than sewing all those triangles together, I am not good at that. I love the way the squares are coming out, :roll:
> 
> Here is the link for the square in the round: http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Quilt_%28Square_Counterpane_with_Leaves%29


Yes, that's a good one. I did one square of it last winter - worsted weight WOOL, larger than usual needles. It came out almost a foot square ... _before_ felting. After a few runs through the washer, it was more like seven inches square; it's a _very_ good hot-pad. I had only made it to practice knitting a patterned square from the center; my secondary goal was to see if the big bag of unlabelled wool was superwash or not. NOT.

I like its patterning, but using it, I would need many more squares to make a queen-sized bedspread than my current triangles-into-squares project. If I weren't so lazy, I'd just enlarge it ... but I _am_ lazy, and this already-written one makes *huge* squares, so I'll stick with it ... this time. There may be others in my future. :-D


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> kreweel said:
> 
> 
> > I am working the same pattern from the center out, for me it is much better than sewing all those triangles together, I am not good at that. I love the way the squares are coming out, :roll:
> ...


 :lol: Yeah, you said it, I am lazy too, and I hate to sew things together, that is why this one is great for me. I am using baby yarn, and my squares are 6.5" by same. I am going to try it with much bigger yarn for a twin size bedspread. I have made baby blankets with your pattern with worsted weight yarn, and they come out great.


----------



## birdoffire (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern! Now I know what my oldest niece will be getting for her baby shower.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooh please post ..would love to see them.

Hugs,

Camilla



kreweel said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > kreweel said:
> ...


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

That's the pattern I want! I am making another knit in the round leafy square which is coming out quite differently. It's interesting and I found I like the rounds much better once I got them on the circular needle. I think I will finish the one I am working on. I'm not concerned about size as once I am happy knitting something I can always make something from squares. My only project right now is knitting happy squares!


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I love it and will use it for upcoming great grandchildren. I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## greatgrammam (Feb 24, 2011)

Many Thanks, Jessica-Jean for this Shaw-Blanket leaf pattern....it is beautiful! You are such a great help for all of us on this forum and you are so kind to share so many ideas and patterns. God Bless! Terri


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Having received a few requests for this pattern, here it is again and updated. After finishing 8 of these triangles, I think I've ironed out any of the bugs. I've provided stitch-counts at the end of the patterned rows. *All* 'back side' rows are one stitch more than the previous row.
> 
> On page 8 of the download, there is a photo of the initial four triangles temporarily stitched together.
> 
> Your choice of two formats, PDF or Word 97-2003.


MY NAME IS DAWN PLEASE HELP HOW DO YOU PUT A KNITTING PATTERN ONTO EMAIL I HAVE A APPLE MAC TO SEND TO SOMEONE. I HAVENT LEARNT THAT AS YET PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never laid hands on a MAC, though I've been wanting to have one since forever. There must be some way to attach a file. Search on your computer for a HELP button/menu.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Jessica-Jean. Yours is beautiful so far. Can't wait to see it finished xx


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I am just finishing the exact same one for my granddaughter, only it's 57"x76". Have 10"left to do on the edging.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

heffernb said:


> I am just finishing the exact same one for my granddaughter, only it's 57"x76". Have 10"left to do on the edging.


What kind of yarn/thread are you using? Is it all one colour? Did you sew or crochet the pieces together? Will you post the photo of it here, please?

I haven't figured out yet what my finished size will be. I've only got 10 triangles done so far.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> heffernb said:
> 
> 
> > I am just finishing the exact same one for my granddaughter, only it's 57"x76". Have 10"left to do on the edging.
> ...


I have sewn everything together with the same yarn. I used all yellow. They just moved and she wanted a yellow bedroom. The yarn is Bernat Satin, which I like except for the fraying ends. Will post pic soon. I was going to wait until it was done, but I don't really need to wait. I loved making it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

the more I see this the more I want to do one. This one is slightly different and I like the pattern. Thank you for sharing.. I look forward to the finished project.. I can see where this could get addicting... I love you colors too...


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

oh my, i have to say this is just gorgeous!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my! Despite having too many WIPs and UFOs, I've just fallen in love with another counterpane pattern. This one's made up of only four GIANT triangles - two bigger and two smaller. I'm not sure how it all goes together, so I guess I have to add it to the top of my 'to do' list! 

http://remoteimages.marymaxim.com/sites/ca/production/images/freepatterns/6537.pdf


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh my! Despite having too many WIPs and UFOs, I've just fallen in love with another counterpane pattern. This one's made up of only four GIANT triangles - two bigger and two smaller. I'm not sure how it all goes together, so I guess I have to add it to the top of my 'to do' list!
> 
> http://remoteimages.marymaxim.com/sites/ca/production/images/freepatterns/6537.pdf


I have made this one, and it is beautiful, and not real hard to sew together. I love this pattern, haven't made one in a few years, but before that I made 4 of them, easy take along knitting.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

I've had a Mac for years and absolutely cannot live without it. 

To put a pattern into email is very simple. You first save the pattern in PDF format. To do this you must be in the document, i.e. the knitting pattern. Then simply hit the "print" button and when that window opens it will give you the option of saving in PDF format. Choose save and save to the desktop. 

Then open and address your email. Write your message in the message section and at the end go up to the top of "Mail" and hit the "attach" button. It will open a window which lists the things on your desktop. Scroll down to the PDF and hit attach. That's all there is to it. (Of course you also have to hit the "send" button. 

I hope this helps. If not, get back to me and I'll work it through with you step by step. Lady L.


"MY NAME IS DAWN PLEASE HELP HOW DO YOU PUT A KNITTING PATTERN ONTO EMAIL I HAVE A APPLE MAC TO SEND TO SOMEONE. I HAVENT LEARNT THAT AS YET PLEASE HELP."


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I made the Mary Maxim version too, although it was about 50 years ago and the pattern was handwritten by a lady who was about 80 at that time. Made a double bedspread sized one in crochet cotton #10 in off white. Wanted to make one just like the one she had on her bed. Love these styles and have made about a dozen so far but have none to show. SO, will get started on this before too long and will show it when done. I have 3 three lb cones of crochet thread to use. So will just work until it's done.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

ladylavender said:


> I've had a Mac for years and absolutely cannot live without it.
> 
> To put a pattern into email is very simple. You first save the pattern in PDF format. To do this you must be in the document, i.e. the knitting pattern. Then simply hit the "print" button and when that window opens it will give you the option of saving in PDF format. Choose save and save to the desktop.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU BUT I STILL CANT DO ANYMORE THEN ONE PATTERN AT A TIME I CANT FIND WHERE YOU SAY PRINT BUTTON AND SAVE TO DESKTOP.THERE SEEM TO BE NO ONE HERE TO HELP MUCH WILLING TO SELL YOU A MAC BUT AS FOR LESSONS NO WAY. THANK YOU DAWN


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ladylavender: JUst read your post on attaching documents. I haven't known how to do this either and your explanation sounds simple. Thanks so much.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

heffernb said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > heffernb said:
> ...


Here are some pictures of the blanket.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

heffernb said:


> heffernb said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Beautiful. I think I might try this one too.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> ladylavender: JUst read your post on attaching documents. I haven't known how to do this either and your explanation sounds simple. Thanks so much.


You are welcome. If you have any problems with your Mac just give me a quick PM and if I can help I will. As I told Dawn in a PM, I hate it when people can't enjoy their Macs. It's such an easy computer to use that people should be having fun with it, not frustration. Lady L.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

heffernb said:


> I have sewn everything together with the same yarn. I used all yellow. They just moved and she wanted a yellow bedroom. The yarn is Bernat Satin, which I like except for the fraying ends. Will post pic soon. I was going to wait until it was done, but I don't really need to wait. I loved making it.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the blanket.


That is gorgeous! I see you went with the 'cot' sized triangles. It looks great, but I'll need fewer triangles, since I'm using the larger, 'shawl' sized ones. To tell the truth, I hadn't plannned on one or the other; I just kept on knitting until I hit the end of the directions. :-D

Is that the border given in the pattern, or another?


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

The border is the one in the pattern. I enjoyed working this pattern and I suspect you are too. Eventually I will probably try it with a different yarn and color - or maybe try different colors like you are.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean: Thank you so very much for sharing this pattern with us. The blanket is just gorgeous and the square with each triangle a different colour is so pretty. Thanks again. Essie from Oz


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

heffernb: The blanket is beautiful. And the yellow is such a pretty soft colour. Love it. Essie from Oz


----------



## Mystuerie (Aug 10, 2011)

So very beautiful! Love the pattern and it looks good on your bed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So, an update on my progress, such as it is.
I have determined that I need 48 triangles to make a dozen squares to generously cover our queen-sized bed. 

There are 13 triangles done and two on the needles. 

I have also decided that most of my 'leaves' will be dark green, worked using the intarsia method. I tried one, and it works, so I'll do most of them that way. The four corner squares will have self-coloured leaves, just because I will NOT be ripping out a dozen squares!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, an update on my progress, such as it is.
> I have determined that I need 48 triangles to make a dozen squares to generously cover our queen-sized bed.
> 
> There are 13 triangles done and two on the needles.
> ...


I also did 48 triangles. At first the project seemed daunting, but once I really got into it, I loved it. This will be a Christmas present for granddaughter for her new yellow bedroom. In the beginning I was joking that I hoped it would be done before she goes off to college (she is 9).


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kudos JJ thank u for shareing ur talent and ur pattern.. u ROCK!!!!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

In the process of planning for this project I believe I now can knit it. I've done several attempts with different needles and yarn and different versions of the pattern. I have gone past the middle of the triangle (or square) that is to complete the leaf a couple of times now. I have also done lace swatches and have no problem with that. I still do not have a recoverable pattern of the more complex leaf, which I have a picture of but I think I will recover or recreate that pattern. I also do not have a pattern of a top-down baby sweater done with leaves around the yoke. I am almost moved--I move on Monday. I expect I will be able to start s3rious knitting again around Thanksgiving. I have to organize my stuff, meet some people and learn how to use the Wii.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chava said:


> ... I am almost moved--I move on Monday. I expect I will be able to start s3rious knitting again around Thanksgiving. I have to organize my stuff, meet some people and learn how to use the Wii.


Oy! Better thee than me!! Every time my darling suggests we sell our house and buy another, I remind him that my next move is into a box six feet under! No More Moves!!

Good luck with the move! Good weather and helpful movers!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

All but I few books have been moved to the local book fair. My cat has been taken for rehoming. My plants have triaged themselves from weather and neglect so that I no longer have to choose which to move. Someone took all of my cookware that is not suitable for a small microwave oven and my larger dishes and will use them well. He has to cook me something from my dishes when I have moved--he says his "special" lasagna. I discovered some of my mother's sterling items and figure I will have time and motivation to clean and protect them. One bin of family photos went to my niece, another bin of framed and albumed photos, some of which have been digitalised was taken today by a friend. I have been sleeping some, but worrying about specific objects in the night--finding them in the morning.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, You are a Peach! Thank you for all that you do to help people in yarn distress, besides giving out such a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, Jessica-Jean,
I am new to the forum, and just saw your beautiful pattern. I have been looking for a special blanket pattern to make for my baby, who is having her first baby. Your pattern is exactly what I have been looking for. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wyldeflowyr said:


> Hi, Jessica-Jean,
> I am new to the forum, and just saw your beautiful pattern. I have been looking for a special blanket pattern to make for my baby, who is having her first baby. Your pattern is exactly what I have been looking for. Thank you so much!


Thanks, but it's not 'my' pattern. I'm just making it. Have fun with it! I'm up to squares 15 & 16 ... I think.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh WOW! I love it!!! Thank you for sharing it. I printed it off and it is now on my wish list. I love all your contributions. I'm new to the sight, but you're awesome!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!! I prefer not to sew them together.


kreweel said:


> kreweel said:
> 
> 
> > Chava said:
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AJP said:


> Thank you so much!!!! I prefer not to sew them together.


Who's sewing? I'm crocheting my (very large) triangles together into squares and will also crochet the squares together. Sew may only have three letters, but it's a four-letter word in my life, and to be avoided at all costs!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I gave up on the leaf pattern that starts in the round. However I have completed two squares of the more complex leaf pattern. I am also using the simple leaf as decoration in other things. IN particular in the bow tie scarf featured here in the forum. Thanks again for sharing everything.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been making the leaf pattern in different weight yarns and using different size needles.. to see what I like the best.. Jessica Jean in you pattern at the end where you show your work I love how the leaf pattern seems to stand up a lot.. its very stunning that way... I also like the soft drape of the cot blanket.. I have 3 different patterns for the counter pain.. I'll make them all to see what one I like the best..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's getting there! I just finished triangle #25 of the planned 48. Just past the half-way mark! 

Of course, if I were smart, I'd set it aside until hot weather returns. Now is the right weather for working on/under a large one-piece afghan. But this is portable, even when working two triangles on the needle at once. Summer will probably find me joining the pieces, and it'll be in the middle of a heat-wave when I work the pretty border!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's getting there! I just finished triangle #25 of the planned 48. Just past the half-way mark!
> 
> Of course, if I were smart, I'd set it aside until hot weather returns. Now is the right weather for working on/under a large one-piece afghan. But this is portable, even when working two triangles on the needle at once. Summer will probably find me joining the pieces, and it'll be in the middle of a heat-wave when I work the pretty border!


lol, I know exactly what you mean. I've picked now to be working on scarves which could be easily done in the summer, although I'm also doing one piece afghans. Need to get at least one of those done by mid January for a fund raiser. My counterpane has been done since Aug except for one piece of edging that I still have to sew on, which I keep forgetting to do. It's a Christmas present, so sometime soon


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is still my dream blanket. I have played with it and have some samples laying around I will be making this blanket with pillows to match.. maybe for my new craft/guest room...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, thank you so much for sharing your creativity with us. As soon as I finish a baby sweater I'm knitting I will begin your lovely shawl/blanket.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Before we went away on vacation, I finished the actual knitting of my 48 triangles. Now that we're back and the dirty laundry almost all washed, I've got to decide which ones go where and begin the assembly.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It will real nice to see when you get it done.. Welcome back I hope you had a real nice vacation...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I love it&#128158;


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean, for PDF.
I have a copy I made pdf years ago, but it is all on one page,
difficult to use, as I like to mark up my patterns, and yours will
be much easier to use I think.
I made one square a long time ago, intend to get back to it
some day, love how the pattern looks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jdh said:


> Thanks Jessica-Jean, for PDF.
> I have a copy I made pdf years ago, but it is all on one page,
> difficult to use, as I like to mark up my patterns, and yours will
> be much easier to use I think.
> ...


You're welcome!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------

